# New Stabilizers and Weights from Bernie?s Control Freak



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

more great stuff at the best prices. if you have not tried his stab you are paying to much, and geting less of a stab.


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just ordered a 30" Scorpion for my Maxxis 35. Can't wait to put on the new products. Will Post up pics as soon as it goes on.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Everyone loves to see pics of different rigs!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We are in the process of making 8 and 10 oz. wts ...should be available in 2-3 wks....at about $24-$29ea. Will post them as soon as they come back from the powder coater!


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice stbs there Mr. Pellerite.:thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Very nice stbs there Mr. Pellerite.:thumbs_up


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for another option to "bee" out there.:wink:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We have to "bee" competitive if you want to play the game!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump for a great product and a great guy behind the product


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

Just got my setup today 30" Diamondback, 12" X Rod and the new locking off set. This system is nice not to mention how fast it showed up. Great Product and great customer Service.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Kktkev said:


> Just got my setup today 30" Diamondback, 12" X Rod and the new locking off set. This system is nice not to mention how fast it showed up. Great Product and great customer Service.


Thanks, we try hard to get orders out in 48hrs, if we home....how about some pics?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

The DRAGON is coming!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

It will be here soon!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bump for some great products


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

The NEW DRAGON eXtreme Pro will be introduced at the ASA Classic!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

Back to the top for a great product and guy to work with.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bump for a great product. Are they available in camo or in a matte finnish?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

INGOZI said:


> Bump for a great product. Are they available in camo or in a matte finnish?


We don't have camo but the black powder coat can be wiped down with fine steel wool and it looks like a matte finish...it takes only two passes and your done(10sec.)


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Bernie, sounds like it can work like a charm.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## simon.henshall (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Bernie,

Do you ship to the UK? Im after one of your stabilisers, but the UK distributor is saying it'll be 2 MORE month before he gets any in!!??


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

simon.henshall said:


> Hi Bernie,
> 
> Do you ship to the UK? Im after one of your stabilisers, but the UK distributor is saying it'll be 2 MORE month before he gets any in!!??


Yes, we do ...PM sent


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

How do you order?


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Give Bernie a call and he will hook you up.


----------

